

Purity - andreyf
http://xkcd.com/435/

======
ph0rque
I thought of making a knowledge map like this, except two-dimensional. The
other dimension would be practical vs. theoretical (this one would be hard vs.
soft sciences). I wonder if there is a quantitative measure for the hard vs.
soft, such as the number of axioms vs. "rules" based on those axioms?

